# QUANTUM RADICAL HEAT Freilaufrolle im Einführungsangebot!!



## FISHERS PARADISE (13. Mai 2011)

*FISHERS PARADISE BIETET AN:*
*QUANTUM RADICAL HEAT Freilaufrolle *
*Heat 1020 statt 48,99 NUR 35,00 EURO!!!
Heat 1030 **statt 49,99 NUR 36,00 EURO!**!!
Heat 1040 statt 51,99 NUR 38,00 EURO!!!
Heat 1050 statt 52,99 NUR 39,00 EURO!!!
Heat 1060 statt 53,99 NUR 40,00 EURO!!**!*



*zum Produkt  - klick auf das Bild!

Wir haben auch weitere super Angebote an Rollen, Stühlen, Liegen und vielem mehr - in unserer Kategorie HAMMERPREISE - ALLES MUSS RAUS!!!



zur Kategorie - klick auf das bild!

Achtung: Aktionsangebot! Begrenzte Stückzahlen!
*


----------

